# nu-pup



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

This is my little (dogo) puppy girl "Black Attack!" ....lol
My kids each want different pup but this is my pick. 
The kids often win though so maybe I wil have to get them a patterdale to shut them up!....lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG super cute little girl congrats  Awwwww I can't wait to see more of her she's super freakin adorable  Thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I will be getting newer pics soon they grow up really fast.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I used to crave over Dogo Argentino's back in 08. They're still pretty awesome. Cute pic


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

She will probably be my show prospect but we were looking into a pp school as well.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Awwww she is such a cutie, and super tiny how old is she????


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice pup Angel I am glad you had a healthy liter !


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Awww she is so darn cute Angel. I love the name too.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

An 11 on the 1 - 10 cuteness scale!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

thank you all


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f286/dragonmark/c35c1e89.jpg


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

This boy was cropped by the best in New England!
My wife...lol
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f286/dragonmark/664e2eac.jpg
This little boy might be doing shutzhund if he makes the cut.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh man Angel she is precious! I didn't know you had a litter going on, )selective memory???)... I'm glad you're back in action around here. I think the kids would enjoy a little patterdale


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I love dogos there so beautiful  Congrats if you get one defintely keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I am really in love with the idea of getting a black pat but I have to get busy with my pack here. Dogs won't work themselves you know....lol. after my litter moves on to their forever homes I may consider spending a a couple bucks for a deadgame or mason patterdale.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

haha they gro too fast


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Awe love the new pics!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you.....
They do really grow quickly.
Her brother, Morado, that I also kept is already about 50 pounds.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Silly boy, Morado.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Morado De Elysium, aka purple nurple.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG what a cute pup!! I love Dogos can't wait to see her grow up!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Whaaaaaaat?! That's crazy!! How old are they now? Its amazing how quick they grow!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

They are now 4 months + or - a couple weeks.
Don't forget, these babies are mastiffs so theygrow pretty fast.
That is why we don't feed them puppy food. 
They don't need any help growing.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Risa de Las Aguas Mansas is their mom so they should be thick.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> The kids often win though so maybe I wil have to get them a patterdale to shut them up!....lol


The Patterdale Terrier is a hardcore worker, ...not a pet.
I don't think your kids, or the dog, will be happy.
If a Patterdale has no chance to work dangerous opponents, it will search for other things who gives him satisfaction. Some individuals could going to be very dangerous for any other animal in and around your house.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

Im kinda assuming here, but if he has a well bred dogo, i think he knows about patterdales, not trying to be a doushe but heh'


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

What a sweety pie, congrats!


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

intensive said:


> Im kinda assuming here, but if he has a well bred dogo, i think he knows about patterdales, not trying to be a doushe but heh'


Before I get into Patterdales, I have had gamebred Bulldogs since 1982. I have heard of Patterdales and thought "no problem", because I have had Bulldog experience. But I underesteminate this little devils. They are fast like lightning, dive in the smallest holes, climb in trees and fight like there is a demon inside them. If you have never owned one before, you will be very surprised by your first one. No matter what you think to know about them.


----------

